
Hong Kong Has Weaponized the City’s Subway Against Protesters - baylearn
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosalindadams/hong-kong-mtr-protests
======
tpmx
The company that is running the HK subway, MTR Corporation (a public company,
but 75% owned owned by the "HK government", i.e. China), is also handling
operations for some none-HK/China locales:

* London: TfL Rail: Paddington to Heathrow Airport and Liverpool Street to Shenfield (100%)

* Stockholm: the subway (100%)

* Melbourne: the metro (60%)

* Sydney North West Rail Link (60%)

More details:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_Corporation)

~~~
tpmx
Please wear Free Hong Kong or Taiwan flags or similar while traveling on these
routes

~~~
tpmx
Ah, this was downvoted, so that's probably a good signal. Also try to get your
photo taken!

